# H: Large Orc Army, OOP Estalians W: £



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I am sadly having to give up my beloved highly rare and OOP Estalian force, along with my massive Orc army.

The Estalians include 20 Swordsmen, 10 Handgunners, a converted Engineer, a galloper gun and a volley gun.



The Orcs have units of 40 Spear and Shield, HW and Shield and 2HW Orc Boyz, 10 Boar Boyz, 20 Savage Orcs, 15 Black Orcs, Boar Chariot, various plastic characters, Finecast Wyvern, metal Grimgor and Metal Gorbad.



PM me if you are interested in either of these.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys!

The Estalians are sold, but I still really need to shift these Orcs so they will be going cheap as chips if you want them!

Alasdair


----------

